# Power Steering Gear Box



## kilkm68 (May 5, 2011)

I'm going to be replacing the power steering gear box on my '68. I'm finding 2 different units, one 2 1/2 - 3 turns lock to lock and one 3 3/4 - 4 1/4 turns lock to lock. Any advice on which one to order?


----------



## joesweeting (May 8, 2011)

I have not done it myself, but below is some information on using a Jeep Grand Cherokee steering box to obtain a quick ratio box. 


Why would you want a Jeep Grand Cherokee steering box in your ’64–’72 GM A-body? The ’96–’98 Jeep Grand Cherokee uses a Saginaw 800-style box that was used in many GM midsize cars and light-duty trucks, but with all of the best specs for A-body use. It has the quick 12.7:1 ratio that results in more responsive steering, and it has the proper amount of rotation of the sector shaft, at 43 degrees, 45 minutes. Even if you could find an F-body or G-body box with the elusive 12.7:1 ratio, internal stops in the box would limit the pitman-arm travel and, consequently, your A-body’s turning radius. The best part is all first-generation Grand Cherokees from ’96–’98 used the same steering box.

Read more:*&%[email protected]^!Scrounger?s Guide - Jeep Grand Cherokee Power-Steering-Box Swap


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I've replaced my leaking gear box and tried the quick steering one and didn't care for it. I replaced that one with the regular box.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Do what I did. Take your original box, send if off to the guy at powersteering.com, and have him go through it and rebuild it into a quick ratio unit.

No muss, no fiddling with the travel limiters because it'll come back right for your car, and having the quicker ratio makes it feel really nice. Plus, it looks like your original unit because it IS your original unit.

Bear


----------



## randy1966GTO (Feb 10, 2013)

BearGFR said:


> Do what I did. Take your original box, send if off to the guy at powersteering.com, and have him go through it and rebuild it into a quick ratio unit.
> 
> No muss, no fiddling with the travel limiters because it'll come back right for your car, and having the quicker ratio makes it feel really nice. Plus, it looks like your original unit because it IS your original unit.
> 
> Bear


X2 on a great experience with Chip at Powersteering.com. He converted mine to the fast ratio and I love it.

Don't forget to rebuild your pump at the same time! I thought mine was fine but it had some crud in it that got into the new steering gear; I had to send it back to Chip for a second time and he cleaned it out when he did the pump. Well worth the time and money for the work he does.

Randy


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

What Bear said, and what Rukee said. I installed a replacement box in my '67 for $140-ish several years ago and am happy with it. Standard ratio. My buddy put the fast ratio in his GTO, and I didn't/don't care for it. He lost his turning radius due to the stops being wrong for the car. The standard ratio at 17:1 is quick enough for me. Now, the 24:1 manual steering? That's another story!


----------



## kilkm68 (May 5, 2011)

Thanks for the tips. I don't have any leaks but there is quite a lot of slop in the steering. I have new ball joints, tie rod ends and idler arm. Tried adjusting the worm gear, didn't help much. I might try replacing the rag joint first and see if it helps.


----------

